#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Необходимость монашествовать...

## Калкий

Собственно зачем среднестатистическому европейцу обязательно становиться монахом? Можно ведь просто жить мирянином при монастыре... 

Мне кажется, что быть серьезным монахом (в серьезном монастыре) в чужой стране очень сложно и практически невыполнимо для большинства из нас. Придется ведь соблюдать довольно противоестественный нам режим жизни, выучить пали, ходить за подаянием каждый день и т.п... Для чего пускаться в такие крайности? Это несомненно будет отвергаться психикой привыкшей к более либеральному образу жизни уже от рождения.

Многие европейцы просто постоянно живут послушниками при монастырях соблюдают благородные истины и успешно практикуют медитацию. Мне представляется, что этого вполне достаточно для человека в чуждой культуре и традиции. Каковы ваши мнения?

----------

Кайто Накамура (18.09.2016), Топпер- (17.10.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Собственно зачем среднестатистическому европейцу обязательно становиться монахом? Можно ведь просто жить мирянином при монастыре...


Да, конечно.



> Мне кажется, что быть серьезным монахом (в серьезном монастыре) в чужой стране очень сложно и практически невыполнимо для большинства из нас. Придется ведь соблюдать довольно противоестественный нам режим жизни, выучить пали, ходить за подаянием каждый день и т.п... Для чего пускаться в такие крайности? Это несомненно будет отвергаться психикой привыкшей к более либеральному образу жизни уже от рождения.


Ходить на пиндапад, это не очень сложно. А вот языковой и культурный барьер это - да, играет роль.



> Многие европейцы просто постоянно живут послушниками при монастырях соблюдают благородные истины и успешно практикуют медитацию. Мне представляется, что этого вполне достаточно для человека в чуждой культуре и традиции. Каковы ваши мнения?


Чтобы доподлинно понять, что нужно конкретному человеку, я вот обычно советую не торопиться. И увеличивать градус постепенно. Сначала познакомится с буддизомом. Потом принять Прибежище и обеты. Потом, съездить в Азию туристом с возможностью побыть трудником при монастыре или пройти затвор. Потом поехать анагариком в монастырь. И только потом серьёзно думать над тем, нужно ли монашество. Потому, как очень статься, что далеко не всем оно нужно.

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Eugeny (17.10.2012), Ometoff (25.09.2016), Zom (17.10.2012), Анна А (18.09.2016), Буль (18.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Калкий (17.10.2012), Маркион (18.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Zom

В Суан Моке живёт дядька-европеец (мирянином) уже 40 лет. На три года дольше настоятеля, который 37 лет там настоятель )) (щас уже больше, по три года прибавить надо) Живёт он всё также в гостевом домике на первом этаже, где у него свой угол с москитной сеткой. Бханте Хуберт в шутку говорил, что он уже архат и ему ничего не надо ) А может и в самом деле в этой шутке есть [только] доля шутки...

----------

Bob (18.10.2012), Eugeny (17.10.2012), Ittosai (17.10.2012), Kit (18.10.2012), Анна А (18.09.2016), Буль (18.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Калкий (17.10.2012), Маркион (18.10.2012), Топпер- (17.10.2012), Федор Ф (17.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мне кажется, что быть серьезным монахом (в серьезном монастыре) в чужой стране очень сложно и практически невыполнимо для большинства из нас. Придется ведь соблюдать довольно противоестественный нам режим жизни, выучить пали, ходить за подаянием каждый день и т.п... Для чего пускаться в такие крайности? Это несомненно будет отвергаться психикой привыкшей к более либеральному образу жизни уже от рождения.


Это уже вопрос кармической предрасположенности - национальность тут не при чем, а язык - дело наживное.

Для монаха наоборот, наша жизнь - крайности :Smilie:  А бытовые удобства только отнимают массу времени. Подаяние во многих буддийских странах - не проблема. 




> Многие европейцы просто постоянно живут послушниками при монастырях соблюдают благородные истины и успешно практикуют медитацию. Мне представляется, что этого вполне достаточно для человека в чуждой культуре и традиции. Каковы ваши мнения?


Для кого-то достаточно. Для кого-то - полное монашество - единственный способ жизни и практики. Разные люди есть. Но, конечно, стать монахом с детства - гораздо легче привыкать к такой жизни.

----------

Калкий (18.10.2012)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Каковы ваши мнения?


Suum cuique.

----------

Eugeny (18.10.2012), Калкий (18.10.2012), Маркион (18.10.2012), Пема Ванчук (18.10.2012)

----------


## Калкий

> язык - дело наживное.


Если вы хотите качественно декламировать тексты на пали и понимать их смысл, то это дело скорее сложное. Для монаха это обязательно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я живу в другой стране много лет и другой язык для меня не проблема. Конечно, пришлось пережить неприятный период овладения языком. Буддийские тексты же сложны для понимания и даже на своем собственном языке.

Главное - нужно до поездки у себя дома изучить основы грамматики и необходимую лексику - насколько получится лучше. Затем в языковой среде нового языка Вы довольно быстро можете развить способность и говорить, и читать. Думаю, примерно за год у Вас уже появится возможность и читать тексты, и говорить с монахами. 

При этом нужно все равно подготовиться по основам практики и медитации, знать Канон и нужные тексты. Также можно их уже дома стараться читать на пали и сравнивать с теми же текстами на русском. Таким образом Вы наберетесь и буддийской лексики.

Так что это не препятствие, особенно, если вы молоды и имеете хотя бы небольшие способности к языкам. Если есть нужная мотивация - нет ничего невозможного.

Есть другое, гораздо более сложное препятствие. Самый трудный, думаю, вопрос - вопрос отречения от самсары, осознание ее ущербности. Сильнейшее желание освободиться от нее. Без такого понимания, возможно, монастырь будет чем угодно, но не местом буддийской практики. Да и любое место не будет местом настоящей практики, ни у мирянина, ни у монаха.

Вот поэтому многие, которые уповают на монастыри, думая, что в монастыре они сдвинут свою практику, иногда в них не выдерживают, потому что не очень хорошо понимают свойства самсары, собственную страдательность и ее причины.

----------

Калкий (18.10.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Вопрос мотивации. Чем больше Вы разочаровываетесь в мирских ценностях, тем естественнее для Вас монашество.
Пока Вы не разочарованы - естественнее оставаться в миру, стремиться к мирским ценностям, добиваться их, наслаждаться их достижением.

----------

Анна А (18.09.2016), Буль (18.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Калкий (18.10.2012), Михаил Бочкарев (11.04.2014), Монферран (21.09.2016), Пема Ванчук (18.10.2012), Топпер- (18.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вопрос мотивации. Чем больше Вы разочаровываетесь в мирских ценностях, тем естественнее для Вас монашество.
> Пока Вы не разочарованы - естественнее оставаться в миру, стремиться к мирским ценностям, добиваться их, наслаждаться их достижением.


Не обязательно. Можно остаться в миру в силу определенной мотивации, при этом совершенно не обращая внимание на материальные ценности. 

Иногда остаться в миру - гораздо труднее, чем стать монахом. Зависит от задач и проработок конкретного существа.

----------

Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Калкий (18.10.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Иногда остаться в миру - гораздо труднее, чем стать монахом. Зависит от задач и проработок конкретного существа.


Чем стать монахом —возможно. Чем стать и остаться монахом —вряд ли  :Smilie:

----------

Анна А (18.09.2016), Дмитрий Белов (19.10.2012), Кайто Накамура (21.01.2013), Калкий (18.10.2012), Леонид Ш (19.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Сейчас в монахи просто так не берут :Smilie:

----------

Калкий (18.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не обязательно. Можно остаться в миру в силу определенной мотивации, при этом совершенно не обращая внимание на материальные ценности. 
> 
> Иногда остаться в миру - гораздо труднее, чем стать монахом. Зависит от задач и проработок конкретного существа.


Мирские ценности - не только материальные. Уважение, почет, положение, доверие, статус, отношения - это так же мирские ценности. Речь в целом идет о чувственных наслаждениях любого рода. Пока испытываются чувства - это основа для мирских устремлений.

----------

Анна А (18.09.2016), Калкий (18.10.2012), Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Greedy

> Мирские ценности - не только материальные. Уважение, почет, положение, доверие, статус, отношения - это так же мирские ценности. Речь в целом идет о чувственных наслаждениях любого рода. Пока испытываются чувства - это основа для мирских устремлений.


В этом случае Вы отрицаете Путь.
Пока испытываются чувства - есть привязанность к самсаре.
Когда осознанно, что нет того, кто испытывает чувства - освобождение от самсары.

Т.е. сами чувства - это не только основа для мирских устремлений, но и основа для освобождения.
И отречение здесь играет роль правильного направления: вместо устремления от одних чувств к другим устремляемся к правильному познанию того, что такое чувства.

----------

Калкий (18.10.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда осознанно, что нет того, кто испытывает чувства - освобождение от самсары


Это верно, но есть много способов "осознать, что нет того, кто испытывает чувства", которые не приведут к освобождению.
Даже сама формулировка "осознать" подразумевает того, кто осознает.

----------

Калкий (18.10.2012), Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Greedy

> Это верно, но есть много способов "осознать, что нет того, кто испытывает чувства", которые не приведут к освобождению.
> Даже сама формулировка "осознать" подразумевает того, кто осознает.


Говоря языком "дзен".
Дзен Татхагаты - это осознание отсутствия того, кто испытывает чувства. Абсолютно пустой ум. Пустота всего.
Дзен Патриархов - это осознание чувств как есть. Всего, как есть.

Если Вас кто-то щипет, то всё, что возникает с этой болью, как и сама боль - есть истина. Даже если это действие вызывает очень сильные эмоции. Они таковы. Точка.
Пустота происходящего позволяет видеть происходящее без эмоциональной вовлечённости.
Пустота всего (Татхагата) позволяет видеть всё, даже эмоциональную вовлечённость, без эмоциональной вовлечённости.

Просветление не находится где-то за пределами самсары - некое метасостояние, свободное от всего, что наполняет самсару.
Поэтому отречение - это не бегство от самсары. Это бегство от целей в самсаре.
И обычно монашество начинается именно с какой-либо формы бегства от самсары. Туда, где будет хорошо и удобно.

----------

Калкий (19.10.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Мирские ценности - не только материальные. Уважение, почет, положение, доверие, статус, отношения - это так же мирские ценности. Речь в целом идет о чувственных наслаждениях любого рода. Пока испытываются чувства - это основа для мирских устремлений.


Речь идет исключительно об устранении коренного неведенья. Любыми эффективными для конкретного существа способами.




> В этом случае Вы отрицаете Путь.
> Пока испытываются чувства - есть привязанность к самсаре.
> Когда осознанно, что нет того, кто испытывает чувства - освобождение от самсары.


 Работа над собой начинается и продолжается до самых выскоих уровней без такого понимания. Есть очень нужные чувства и желания - уйти от страдания и развить мудрость, например.

При чем вообще все это в данной теме? Монах - это определенная форма практики. И может бОльшую часть времени посвятить изучению текстов и практик под руководством опытных наставников.

При этом он становится представителем Сангхи - одной из Трех Драгоценностей и объектом почитания для мирян. Он должен быть достойным примером для них.

----------

Калкий (19.10.2012)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Собственно зачем среднестатистическому европейцу обязательно становиться монахом? Можно ведь просто жить мирянином при монастыре... 
> 
> Мне кажется, что быть серьезным монахом (в серьезном монастыре) в чужой стране очень сложно и практически невыполнимо для большинства из нас. Придется ведь соблюдать довольно противоестественный нам режим жизни, выучить пали, ходить за подаянием каждый день и т.п... Для чего пускаться в такие крайности? Это несомненно будет отвергаться психикой привыкшей к более либеральному образу жизни уже от рождения.
> 
> Многие европейцы просто постоянно живут послушниками при монастырях соблюдают благородные истины и успешно практикуют медитацию. Мне представляется, что этого вполне достаточно для человека в чуждой культуре и традиции. Каковы ваши мнения?



Вспоминая Сутты... Тогда в Магадхе, судя по Суттам люди, которые получали возможность поговорить с Буддой, потом просто делали выбор. Не раскрыта тема того как они мучились, не решались, сомневались, выбирали, стеснялись, взвешивали, метались, жалели, переживали. То есть всего того, что так любим мы. Впечатление такое, что тогда в Магадхе ищущие заранее знали какой их путь. Одни шли в бхиккху, а другие становились мирскими последователями. Похоже на то, что в целом население там и тогда было честнее само с собой и было настроено на осознание необходимости ответственного взрослого выбора в рамках своей реальной жизни. 

Сейчас такая постановка вопроса мало кому понятна по моему. 

Но опять же, если взять пример Сутт как основу, то ... видимо дело обстоит так, что человек по идее заранее знает свое предназначение. Где-то там в глубине анатты. Предназначено ли ему идти в Сангху, или может предназначено быть мирским учеником, и гордиться этим статусом, не жалеть об этом выборе.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Речь идет исключительно об устранении коренного неведенья. Любыми эффективными для конкретного существа способами.


Вы полагаете, что таких способов - множество? Знаете ли Вы хотя бы один достаточно для того, чтобы эффективно его применять?
Зачастую, говоря о неведении, люди не понимают, что они сами имеют в виду. Просто слово, с практическим неизвестными коннотациями.

В целях прекращения неведения Будда говорит о вполне конкретных четырех истинах, которые упускаются и вследствие чего возникают побуждения, сознание и далее до рождения и смерти.

Когда полностью (и практически, повседневно, сиюминутно) ясно: это (конкретное движение в психике) - страдание, это (конкретная жажда, двигающая психику) - причина (этого конкретного) страдания , это (прекращение условий конкретной жажды, двигающей психику) - прекращение (причины и, собственно, этого конкретного) страдания , это (конкретные действия-шила ввиду ясного видения условий возникшей жажды-праджня и сосредоточении-самадхи на прекращении этих условий) - путь к прекращению (этого конкретного) страдания , тогда в каждый такой момент неведение прекращено.

Когда такая ясность не замутняется, не прекращается (ануттара самьяк самбодхи), тогда присутствует изначальная мудрость и всеведение.

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы полагаете, что таких способов - множество? Знаете ли Вы хотя бы один достаточно для того, чтобы эффективно его применять?
> Зачастую, говоря о неведении, люди не понимают, что они сами имеют в виду. Просто слово, с практическим неизвестными коннотациями.
> 
> В целях прекращения неведения Будда говорит о вполне конкретных четырех истинах, которые упускаются и вследствие чего возникают побуждения, сознание и далее до рождения и смерти.
> 
> Когда полностью (и практически, повседневно, сиюминутно) ясно: это (конкретное движение в психике) - страдание, это (конкретная жажда, двигающая психику) - причина (этого конкретного) страдания , это (прекращение условий конкретной жажды, двигающей психику) - прекращение (причины и, собственно, этого конкретного) страдания , это (конкретные действия-шила ввиду ясного видения условий возникшей жажды-праджня и сосредоточении-самадхи на прекращении этих условий) - путь к прекращению (этого конкретного) страдания , тогда в каждый такой момент неведение прекращено.
> 
> Когда такая ясность не замутняется, не прекращается (ануттара самьяк самбодхи), тогда присутствует изначальная мудрость и всеведение.


Знаю, что Будда оставил 84000груд учений, = это все способы подведения для существ с разным восприятием в разных стадиях из развития. Эти все груды полностью укладываются в 4БИ)

А Вы решили смотр старым темам устроить?)))Давно я со своими старыми высказываниями не встречалась) Какая была, оказывается, умная))))

----------


## Won Soeng

:Smilie:  Время - иллюзия

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Время - иллюзия


Мои часы могли-бы Вам возразить  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мои часы могли-бы Вам возразить


Но не возразили

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Но не возразили


Кто Вам это сказал ?

----------


## Амир

> Собственно зачем среднестатистическому европейцу обязательно становиться монахом? Можно ведь просто жить мирянином при монастыре... 
> 
> Мне кажется, что быть серьезным монахом (в серьезном монастыре) в чужой стране очень сложно и практически невыполнимо для большинства из нас. Придется ведь соблюдать довольно противоестественный нам режим жизни, выучить пали, ходить за подаянием каждый день и т.п... Для чего пускаться в такие крайности? Это несомненно будет отвергаться психикой привыкшей к более либеральному образу жизни уже от рождения.
> 
> Многие европейцы просто постоянно живут послушниками при монастырях соблюдают благородные истины и успешно практикуют медитацию. Мне представляется, что этого вполне достаточно для человека в чуждой культуре и традиции. Каковы ваши мнения?


Дело не в том, что это необходимо, а в том зачем это делается. Человек принимает такое решение, когда меняет приоритеты, и его духовный путь становится для него важнее "модных трусов в горошек". При таком выборе никаких сложностей и трудностей не возникает и возникнуть не может, т.к. все они лежат в сфере его выбора и только утверждают практика на его пути. Если же выбор не сделан, то все разговоры о необходимости того или иного остаются только лишь разговорами, возникает масса препятствий и сложностей, не позволяющих никуда продвинуться и слабым утешением служит наличие "модных трусов в горошек".  :Smilie:

----------

Шавырин (21.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Мои часы могли-бы Вам возразить


Шутки шутками, а по-моему это интересно. Имя "время" дано для совокупности вещей, не исследованных, не рассмотренных во взаимной связи, т.е. для совокупности, воспринимаемой как самосущее постоянное, тогда как всё изменчиво, и время тоже должно быть изменчиво, как ни парадоксально это может звучать.

----------


## Шавырин

> Шутки шутками, а по-моему это интересно. Имя "время" дано для совокупности вещей, не исследованных, не рассмотренных во взаимной связи, т.е. для совокупности, воспринимаемой как самосущее постоянное, тогда как всё изменчиво, и время тоже должно быть изменчиво, как ни парадоксально это может звучать.


Вот , например, *Монферран* это имя (?) , а "время",- это свойство (материи) , наверное  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Монферран

> Вот , например, *Монферран* это имя (?) , а "время",- это свойство (материи) , наверное


Ну так и говорю же, обычно время как самосущая дхарма воспринимается, но дхармы-то составные всегда. Назовите это "свойством" или иным именем, в любом случае - это воспринимаемый объект.

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну так и говорю же, обычно время как самосущая дхарма воспринимается, но дхармы-то составные всегда. Назовите это "свойством" или иным именем, в любом случае - это воспринимаемый объект.


Не знаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Монферран

> Не знаю


Я тоже.  :Smilie:  Won Soeng знает.

----------

Шавырин (21.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Won Soeng знает.


Предлагаю использовать это выражение в "буддийской среде"  :Smilie: 

По-типу , когда не знаешь (не хочешь) что ответить , говорить (писать)  : "Да Won Soeng его знает !"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Smilie:

----------

Артур Гуахо (21.09.2016), Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Предлагаю использовать это выражение в "буддийской среде" 
> 
> По-типу , когда не знаешь (не хочешь) что ответить , говорить (писать)  : "Да Won Soeng его знает !"


Чувствую себя крайне смущённым.  :Confused:  Наверное слишком рано тема монашества здесь себя исчерпала. Тогда как необходимая доля целомудрия требуется в некоторых непредвиденных ситуациях.

----------

Шавырин (21.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну вот. Начали некропостингом, закончили оффтопиком  :Smilie:

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Ну вот. Начали некропостингом, закончили оффтопиком


Где ,именно, Вы "увидели"  оффтопик ?

----------


## Монферран

> Ну вот. Начали некропостингом, закончили оффтопиком


Странно. Налицо последовательность событий - начали - закончили, т.е. время, а Вы говорите "время - иллюзия". Поясните, пожалуйста.

----------

Шавырин (21.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

В отдельной теме. К необходимости монашества это не имеет отношения.

Любимую жду
Секунды едва ползут
По циферблату
Но недели с любимой
Словно секунды летят

----------

Монферран (21.09.2016), Шавырин (21.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Странно. Налицо последовательность событий - начали - закончили, т.е. время, а Вы говорите "время - иллюзия". Поясните, пожалуйста.


Реально только "здесь и сейчас", любая последовательность - это мысленная конструкция. Солнце светит здесь и сейчас, капли дождя стучат по подоконнику здесь и сейчас, начали - закончили есть только в мыслях. Рассудок придумал время, пространство, карму, но это только мысли. Если не подкармливать их постоянно своим вниманием к ним, они сами собой затихают, и остаётся только этот момент, в котором нет никаких последовательностей. Зато появляется ясность ситуации.

----------


## Монферран

> Реально только "здесь и сейчас", любая последовательность - это мысленная конструкция. Солнце светит здесь и сейчас, капли дождя стучат по подоконнику здесь и сейчас, начали - закончили есть только в мыслях. Рассудок придумал время, пространство, карму, но это только мысли. Если не подкармливать их постоянно своим вниманием к ним, они сами собой затихают, и остаётся только этот момент, в котором нет никаких последовательностей. Зато появляется ясность ситуации.


Алик, проблема в том, что у Вас слово "реально" не имеет чёткого определения. 

Неужели мысленные конструкции нереальны?  :Wink:  Ваш компьютер сделан, благодаря мысленным конструкциям разработчиков, а он здесь-и-сейчас. Они не только копали огород, бормоча под нос "здесь и сейчас", но и конструировали компьютер в уме.

Позвольте задать вопрос в стиле дзен. Вы говорите "здесь-и-сейчас". Это конструкция или это нечто гомогенное, атман?

----------

Шавырин (22.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Алик, проблема в том, что у Вас слово "реально" не имеет чёткого определения. 
> 
> Неужели мысленные конструкции нереальны?  Ваш компьютер сделан, благодаря мысленным конструкциям разработчиков, а он здесь-и-сейчас. Они не только копали огород, бормоча под нос "здесь и сейчас", но и конструировали компьютер в уме.
> 
> Позвольте задать вопрос в стиле дзен. Вы говорите "здесь-и-сейчас". Это конструкция или это нечто гомогенное, атман?


Молотком по пальцу - реальней не придумаешь, никаких мыслей). Когда я привязываюсь к "здесь и сейчас", то неизбежно создаю "я и остальное". Но от этого "здесь и сейчас" ( Это) не перестаёт быть вполне себе реальным. Рассудок субъективен, но есть и то, что не  делит, не создаёт, не оценивает -  истинное "Я". Рассудок придумал этот мир, раздробил его на пиксели, но при этом потерял целостную картину, отчего и мается. Но, на мой взгляд, рассудок просто физически не способен к целостному восприятию. Это инструмент для выживания, который превратился в инструмент для создания иллюзий. 
Если я оцениваю " здесь и сейчас"или Это в придуманных рассудком категориях, я, однозначно, в мире иллюзий.

----------

Монферран (22.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Всё-таки монашество выглядит более мягким способом, чем столь радикальное истязание плоти. Безрассудство - оно конечно не рассудок, что тут скажешь.  :Smilie: 

Сейчас появился новый персонаж - "целостная картина". Как же Вы рассчитываете с помощью всё новых произвольных категорий получить удовлетворительное описание действительности? Оно не устроит никого, и Вас в том числе оно не удовлетворяет, иначе не было бы идей о самоистязании. 

Посмотрите: называя здесь-и-сейчас реальным, Вы называете реальным указатель. Ведь реальность функциональна. Например, чайник и чай реальны, когда надо пить чай. К ним нет привязанности, когда они используются по назначению. Показать, что они реальны, можно попив чаю, а не рассуждая о их реальности.

 Здесь-и-сейчас - это всего лишь маркер, каких миллионы, а Вы возвели его в разряд фетиша, причём именно рассудочно. С тем же успехом можно говорить слово "катц" по любому поводу, но будет ли это помощью миру?

----------

Харуказе (22.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Всё-таки монашество выглядит более мягким способом, чем столь радикальное истязание плоти. Безрассудство - оно конечно не рассудок, что тут скажешь. 
> 
> Сейчас появился новый персонаж - "целостная картина". Как же Вы рассчитываете с помощью всё новых произвольных категорий получить удовлетворительное описание действительности? Оно не устроит никого, и Вас в том числе оно не удовлетворяет, иначе не было бы идей о самоистязании. 
> 
> Посмотрите: называя здесь-и-сейчас реальным, Вы называете реальным указатель. Ведь реальность функциональна. Например, чайник и чай реальны, когда надо пить чай. К ним нет привязанности, когда они используются по назначению. Показать, что они реальны, можно попив чаю, а не рассуждая о их реальности.
> 
>  Здесь-и-сейчас - это всего лишь маркер, каких миллионы, а Вы возвели его в разряд фетиша, причём именно рассудочно. С тем же успехом можно говорить слово "катц" по любому поводу, но будет ли это помощью миру?


Майн Гот, где Вы увидели истязание плоти ?) Ваша чашка уже полна, в неё ничего не нальёшь ).  Вот, полюбопытствуйте : https://vk.com/videos-77667685?z=vid...l_-77667685_-2

----------

Монферран (23.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Ваша чашка уже полна, в неё ничего не нальёшь ).


Посмотрите: учитель дзен произносит эту фразу, видя способности ученика. Вам же просто хочется имитировать дзен в публичном пространстве, при зрителях. Вы обманываете себя, дорогой Алик.




> Вот, полюбопытствуйте : https://vk.com/videos-77667685?z=vid...l_-77667685_-2


Спасибо за видео. Чтобы как-то связать с темой о необходимости монашества, замечу, что присутствующие люди обладают монашеским умиротворением, хотя они и семейные люди.

----------

Алик (23.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Посмотрите: учитель дзен произносит эту фразу, видя способности ученика. Вам же просто хочется имитировать дзен в публичном пространстве, при зрителях. Вы обманываете себя, дорогой Алик.


Со стороны виднее. )

----------

Монферран (23.09.2016)

----------


## Гошка

> Многие европейцы просто постоянно живут послушниками при монастырях соблюдают благородные истины и успешно практикуют медитацию. Мне представляется, что этого вполне достаточно для человека в чуждой культуре и традиции. Каковы ваши мнения?






> Принятие прибежища (sarana gamana) и пяти правил обучения (pañca-sīla samādāna) – это первые два шага, совершаемые человеком, желающим стать мирским последователем Будды. Совершая первый шаг, человек решает избрать Будду, его учение (Дхамма) и общину монахов (Сангха) идеалами, направляющими его жизнь.


http://dhamma.ru/lib/authors/bodhi/wheel282a.htm

----------


## Монферран

> Со стороны виднее. )


Помимо регулярно проповедуемого "здесь-и-сейчас" есть и второй фетиш - "когда я не думаю...", повторяемый бесчётное число раз в качестве объяснения самых разных вещей. Хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что дзен-мастера (семейная пара) на летнем вебинаре скорректировали этот момент, отвечая на вопрос: "ясный ум - это просто не думать?", говоря о ошибке. Думаю, Вы видели и слышали. Мастеров трудно заподозрить в том, что они невнимательно читали наставления Мастера Сунг Сана о обрубании мышления. Иль Хва говорит: ясный ум - это также и ясно думать, когда надо подумать. Главное - чтобы это мышление было без привязанности.

Со стороны виднее то, что о здесь-и-сейчас мы с Вами говорили прежде не раз, и конечно же, я не хочу сказать, что всегда непременно прав. Есть некая привязанность в том, что постоянному собеседнику Вы сообщаете некое стандартное клише (здесь-и-сейчас), как будто во дне сурка. Дзен - гораздо более живой и не трафаретный.

----------

Чагна Дордже (23.09.2016), Шавырин (23.09.2016)

----------


## Won Soeng

Обычный, не обученный человек не схватывает моменты без привязанности, даже если они тянутся часами. Только распознав умиротворенность ученик вдруг понимает свою работу по существу. Видеть умиротворенность в каждой ситуаци. - это повседневная практика. Не-знаю ум это непривязанный ум. Ум, который не теряет не-знаю - ясный ум.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

> Помимо регулярно проповедуемого "здесь-и-сейчас" есть и второй фетиш - "когда я не думаю...", повторяемый бесчётное число раз в качестве объяснения самых разных вещей. Хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что дзен-мастера (семейная пара) на летнем вебинаре скорректировали этот момент, отвечая на вопрос: "ясный ум - это просто не думать?", говоря о ошибке. Думаю, Вы видели и слышали. Мастеров трудно заподозрить в том, что они невнимательно читали наставления Мастера Сунг Сана о обрубании мышления. Иль Хва говорит: ясный ум - это также и ясно думать, когда надо подумать. Главное - чтобы это мышление было без привязанности.
> 
> Со стороны виднее то, что о здесь-и-сейчас мы с Вами говорили прежде не раз, и конечно же, я не хочу сказать, что всегда непременно прав. Есть некая привязанность в том, что постоянному собеседнику Вы сообщаете некое стандартное клише (здесь-и-сейчас), как будто во дне сурка. Дзен - гораздо более живой и не трафаретный.


Видимо это "когда я не думаю" как-то превратно или криво переводили. Сунг Сан по любому должен был пройти коаны "Сумеру","Ближе всего",читать Сутру Помоста Шестого Патриарха. Это просто нереально,что такие поползновения не были отсечены его учителем,т.к это входит в обязательный курс обучения монахов,который в среднем за 15 лет проходится. Учитывая,что он поехал в Америку уже мастером тут какое-то сильное недопонимание. Он мог сказать еще: "когда я не знаю", но "когда я не думаю" он точно не мог сказать.

----------

Монферран (23.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Просто для примера. 

There is an old saying in the East: “For a heat sickness, use hot medicine. For cold sickness, use cold medicine.” Human beings suffer from speech-and-thinking sickness, so sometimes speech-and-thinking medicine can help them. That is why we have this Compass of Zen teaching. If you do not attach to the speech and words in this Compass, and only keep a don’t-know mind, completely cutting off all thinking, then the speech-and-thinking medicine on these pages can help you find your correct way. You can find for yourself the bone of the Buddha’s teaching. But if you attach to speech and words, even the Buddha’s speech will take you straight to hell. So what follow below are many kinds of wonderful teaching words: there are Hinayana words, Mahayana words, Zen words, Chinese words, Sanskrit words, also Korean words, Japanese words, American words, and Polish words. There are true word, false words, good words, and bad words. Sometime there are no words. There are many, many kinds of words. If you want to attain your true self, then don’t attach to any of these teaching words. If you say that Hinayana Buddhism is correct Buddhist teaching, you will have a problem. If you say that Mahayana Buddhism is correct, you will have bigger problem. And if you said that Zen is correct teaching, you will go straight to hell like an arrow. Don’t hold this Compass’s speech. Only perceive what it is pointing you to, and then you can just do it.

----------


## Харуказе

Это вполне понятная мирская речь. Он тут говорит о не привязанности к мыслям и словам. Про то что нужно отсечь мышление обусловленное категориями,а не мышление вообще. Если второе,то Сумеру сразу...раздавит.

----------

Кеин (25.09.2016), Монферран (23.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Обычный, не обученный человек не схватывает моменты без привязанности, даже если они тянутся часами. Только распознав умиротворенность ученик вдруг понимает свою работу по существу. Видеть умиротворенность в каждой ситуаци. - это повседневная практика. Не-знаю ум это непривязанный ум. Ум, который не теряет не-знаю - ясный ум.


Когда я задаю себе вопрос: "так это и есть время?" - мой ответ: "не знаю".  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Когда я задаю себе вопрос: "так это и есть время?" - мой ответ: "не знаю".


 А какой Ваш ответ, когда не задаете себе вопрос?

----------

Кеин (25.09.2016), Монферран (24.09.2016), Шавырин (24.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> А какой Ваш ответ, когда не задаете себе вопрос?


Ищу ту самую основу, а сказали, что вопрошание для этого самое то. Мастер Сунг Сан: "десять тысяч лет пытайся". Это замечательно, когда сию секунду делаешь то, что и всегда.

----------


## Won Soeng

Эта опора не держит и пушинки
Даже малая мысль проваливается в ней
Но бесчисленные вселенные не смогут ее поколебать
Сколько бы ни пытались, врозь или сообща

----------

Монферран (24.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Эта опора не держит и пушинки
> Даже малая мысль проваливается в ней
> Но бесчисленные вселенные не смогут ее поколебать
> Сколько бы ни пытались, врозь или сообща


Это Ваши строки? Очень красиво. Я считаю, что высокая эстетика неизбежно присуща опоре, когда хочется её выразить словесно, хоть она и такая независимая. А если ничего не говорить, просто бить молотком по пальцам, сурово монашествовать, когда особо не монашествуется - эстетика бессловесная, момент истины очень красив.

----------


## Won Soeng

Что происходит прямо сейчас? 

Этот вопрос в один момент проявляет тенденцию ума.
И этот вопрос в один момент укрепляет правильное направление ума.

И все равно, тысячи учеников подобны деревянным обезьянам, гудящим на ветру

----------

Монферран (24.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> И все равно, тысячи учеников подобны деревянным обезьянам, гудящим на ветру


Во всём виновата кость пространства, будь она неладна!  :Smilie:

----------

Кеин (25.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> А какой Ваш ответ, когда не задаете себе вопрос?


А Вы пытались когда-нибудь сами ответить себе на незаданный вопрос ?

*Кстати ,Won Soeng, Вы сами сливаете тему в офф-топ , разводя тут недо-дзенскую антимонию  :Confused:

----------


## Won Soeng

Снявши голову по шапке не плачут.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Снявши голову по шапке не плачут.


Вообще-то : "Снявши голову, по волосам не плачут"

----------


## Алик

> Помимо регулярно проповедуемого "здесь-и-сейчас" есть и второй фетиш - "когда я не думаю...", повторяемый бесчётное число раз в качестве объяснения самых разных вещей. Хочу обратить Ваше внимание, что дзен-мастера (семейная пара) на летнем вебинаре скорректировали этот момент, отвечая на вопрос: "ясный ум - это просто не думать?", говоря о ошибке. Думаю, Вы видели и слышали. Мастеров трудно заподозрить в том, что они невнимательно читали наставления Мастера Сунг Сана о обрубании мышления. Иль Хва говорит: ясный ум - это также и ясно думать, когда надо подумать. Главное - чтобы это мышление было без привязанности.
> 
> Со стороны виднее то, что о здесь-и-сейчас мы с Вами говорили прежде не раз, и конечно же, я не хочу сказать, что всегда непременно прав. Есть некая привязанность в том, что постоянному собеседнику Вы сообщаете некое стандартное клише (здесь-и-сейчас), как будто во дне сурка. Дзен - гораздо более живой и не трафаретный.


Дорогой Монферран, то, что я пишу , пережито на собственной практике. Вы правы, форум - публичное место, и за свои слова нужно отвечать. Я ещё раз перечитал то, что написал, сверился с первоисточниками, и не нашел никакой крамолы. 
" Когда я не думаю - всё есть дзен..." Бодхидхарма.
А "здесь и сейчас" - это единственная доступная нам реальность. Быть непривязанным к мыслям невозможно, как невозможно быть непривязанным к этому телу. 
 Так, меня гонят из-за компа, позже ещё что-нибудь напишу).

----------

Монферран (24.09.2016), Шавырин (25.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Я ещё раз перечитал то, что написал, сверился с первоисточниками, и не нашел никакой крамолы.


Вот те на. Оказывается недуманье приходится сверять с первоисточниками? Проще уж тогда сразу копипастить из первоисточника "пережитое в собственной практике" недуманье.  :Wink:  И заодно и _Don't check_ не будет лишним.

----------

Шавырин (24.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Вот те на. Оказывается недуманье приходится сверять с первоисточниками? Проще уж тогда сразу копипастить из первоисточника "пережитое в собственной практике" недуманье.  И заодно и _Don't check_ не будет лишним.


Just do it. )

----------

Монферран (24.09.2016)

----------


## Алик

> Вот те на. Оказывается недуманье приходится сверять с первоисточниками? Проще уж тогда сразу копипастить из первоисточника "пережитое в собственной практике" недуманье.  И заодно и _Don't check_ не будет лишним.


На себе знаю, как непросто менять устоявшуюся точку зрения, но проверять приходится постоянно.

----------

Монферран (24.09.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Вы правы, форум - публичное место, и за свои слова нужно отвечать.


Скажу Вам больше (я),

  За свои (?) слова придётся отвечать всем (каждому)  :Frown:   :Cry: 

Даже за те ,

 Что не были пропечатаны на клавиатуре    :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Facepalm: 

Ибо сказано ...  :Embarrassment:   :Cool: 


*  :Frown:   :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## Кеин

> " Когда я не думаю - всё есть дзен..." Бодхидхарма.
> А "здесь и сейчас" - это единственная доступная нам реальность. Быть непривязанным к мыслям невозможно, как невозможно быть непривязанным к этому телу.


А возможно что Бодхидхарма сказанул типа: "когда я не примысливаю - всё есть дзен"?
"Здесь и сейчас " - это ведь примысливание тоже получается, по типу:
- ты не в здесь и сейчас.
- а где здесь и сейчас? а что такое здесь и сейчас?
- Вот оно.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2016), Монферран (25.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

Здесь-и-сейчас - один из инструментов для оставления привязанности к мнениям ("не держитесь за свои мнения"). Если инструмент только усиливает привязанность к мнению, он не исполняет своего предназначения.

----------


## Йен

Быть здесь и сейчас - это осознанность к настоящему моменту. Если думаешь, то осознаешь что думаешь, осознаешь чувства, тело и т.д. Собственно задача - развить сати-сампаджаннья до такой степени, чтобы осознавать каждый контакт шести органов чувств, которых, наверное, происходит сотни тысяч в секунду. Тогда мы сможем быть бдительными все время бодрствования и не вовлекаться, а кто не вовлекается, тот не возрождается-умирает с возникновением-прекращением каждого контакта(впечатления)  )

----------

Монферран (25.09.2016)

----------


## Монферран

> Собственно задача - развить сати-сампаджаннья до такой степени, чтобы осознавать каждый контакт шести органов чувств, которых, наверное, происходит сотни тысяч в секунду.


Не могли бы Вы выразить ту же мысль (я выделил фразу из всего Вашего поста), процитировав кого-то из мастеров дзен?

Иногда приходится слышать, что ум "не знаю" не связан с сосредоточением на объекте, подобно випассане.

----------


## Йен

Я не спец по мастерам дзен ) Кстати, в випассане есть сосредоточение, хоть и не такое как в самадхи, а осознанность есть в джханах )

----------


## Монферран

> Я не спец по мастерам дзен ) Кстати, в випассане есть сосредоточение, хоть и не такое как в самадхи, а осознанность есть в джханах )


Я неточно выразился. В випассане есть сосредоточение, а "не знаю" ей иногда противопоставляют.

----------


## Йен

Возможно какое-то недопонимание из-за перевода. Скорее всего "не знаю" относится к дискурсивному мышлению, чтобы выйти за его рамки, тогда как в сати есть знание-памятование аничча-анатта-дуккха и нравственности.

----------

Монферран (25.09.2016)

----------


## sergey

> Собственно задача - развить сати-сампаджаннья до такой степени, чтобы осознавать каждый контакт шести органов чувств, которых, наверное, происходит сотни тысяч в секунду.





> Не могли бы Вы выразить ту же мысль (я выделил фразу из всего Вашего поста), процитировав кого-то из мастеров дзен?
> 
> Иногда приходится слышать, что ум "не знаю" не связан с сосредоточением на объекте, подобно випассане.


Вот дзенская история, где Тенно обнаружил, что у него не было осознанности в тот момент, когда он ставил зонт, он затруднился вспомнить, как поставил его (я так понимаю эту историю).



> 35. Ежеминутный Дзен.
> 
>     Дзенские студенты учатся у мастеров Дзен по меньшей мере лет 10, прежде чем им будет позволено учить других.
> 
>     Тенно, который закончив свое ученичество, стал учителем, пришел навестить Нан-ина. День выдался дождливый, и Тенно надел деревянные башмаки и взял зонтик.
> 
>     После приветствия Нан-ин заметил:
> 
>     "Думаю, что ты оставил башмаки в прихожей. Хотел бы я знать, справа или слева от башмаков стоит твой зонт?"
> ...

----------

Won Soeng (26.09.2016), Антарадхана (25.09.2016), Богдан Б (01.10.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.09.2016), Йен (25.09.2016), Монферран (25.09.2016), Шуньшунь (16.10.2017)

----------

